# Atlas and fox valley models locomotive question



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

Can you run Atlas and fox valley models locomotives together or will there be problems?

Thanks


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Should not have a problem


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Any engines that run in unison/ together should run at the same speed. If you have one that pulls or one that pushes, you will cause undo stress to both engines and they will wear out quicker. It does not make a difference if it is DC or a DCC system. The benefit of a DCC system is you can take 2 engines that run different speeds and adjust them to run in perfect harmony. 

If two engines run at different speeds at 3/4 throttle but run the same speed at 1/3 throttle, just run them at 1/3 throttle.


----------



## soul embrace (Apr 14, 2012)

thank you all for your help.

apparently i have a lot more to learn about DCC because i didn't know you could adjust the speeds


----------

